# Bigger problem! Neutered male trying to mount spayed female. Separated but crying!



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

New problem that's driving us completely insane! The two older kittens (6 month old) were spayed/neutered Wednesday morning. It is now Friday 1am in the morning and the male cat has been trying to mount the female!!! We separated them and it's worse. One starts crying and the other responds. They are not shutting up and we feel so bad because their crying is so sad! 

How can this be normal? It's not like she was pregnant before and they didn't even have sex before being operated. 

Is it different from dogs? After I got my male dog and my female dog fixed they completely lost interest in each other.

The crying is so bad it's now 4am and we haven't been able to sleep at all. 

Help!!!!


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

omg this is getting out of hand! the male cat is crying so much now my male dog has started to whine as well. He's been neutered for 10 years and he's never even been interested in females! I wouldn't wonder if the neighbors came to complain.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

It takes about a month after neutering for all testosterone to leave a male cat's system. Perhaps spend time with the one who is locked up to distract him/her by playing with toys with him/her? I am not sure how you have them separated. But he should calm down soon. Just keep an eye on him when you let him out to make sure he doesn't hurt her. Her just being spayed the first week is the most important in her stitches to heal.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Too late for your babies, but for others who may be reading...this is why my vet recommends spaying and neutering earlier, like 3-4 months at the latest. Cats can reach sexual maturity as early as 4 months, and by waiting until they're six months, they may start developing habits of mature kitties, like spraying and mounting. 

Vets who aren't trained for pediatric surgery tell people they have to wait until the cats are 6 months only because they're not trained to spay a younger cat. 

So yes, your little guy still has some active sperm in him, and his testosterones are still making him act this way.  It's probably best to keep them separated while your girl's stitches heal, so I second the suggestion to give them both lots of attention and love while they're separated.


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! We have the female in my room and the male in mom's room which are on opposiet ends of the house. So far it's working out. The male is the one that is now making little to no noise while the female is the more vocal one but she's calm down a lot. How long should we keep them separated?


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if the vet will remove her stitches or if they are dissolveable, but the general rule is 10-14 days of low-key activity with female spaying. So, I'd keep them separated until her stitches are removed or dissolve on their own.  Which usually takes 14 days if my memory isn't shot.

'Chelle


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks! will do. so far they are doing wonderful!


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

*Reviving the Topic - Aengus, Freshly Neutered and Other Cats*

So, in my other post I linked to the video of Aengus in action, violating the cat bed. We adopted him from the humane society and he's estimated at just over 1 year old, and was neutered just before we took him home. You can see the scars on his shaved man berries, lol. 

We went back to the HS a few days ago, and the lady told me basically what everyone here has written, about it taking a month or so for the testosterone to fade away. That said, here's a related question:

Our female, Lilah.... is not at all happy with this newcomer. I understand there's an expected adjustment period and it's only been a week - but I'm wondering if his "normal" testosterone levels could be making it worse? Our recently deceased male, Tommy, was older and had been neutered for a long time before coming to us, and she didn't really give much care for him as a newcomer. Now, she hides in another room all day and night and honestly has a sulking appearance. It's rather pitiful. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Different species but an old horse of mine (now dead for about 20 years or more) would apparently have sex with geldings while in season - she didn't know the "reality" and neither did they. It never did any harm!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> Different species but an old horse of mine (now dead for about 20 years or more) would apparently have sex with geldings while in season - she didn't know the "reality" and neither did they. It never did any harm!


My horse (gelding) had a 'thing' with another gelding at the barn in college. He would mount that poor little schooling pony on a daily basis....... In every other way he was the most UNstudly horse in the universe...

That said, MowMOw is 8 years old and mounts the kitten constantly.... I have no idea of it's a sexual thing or a dominance thing but it happens every single day when I leave for work. Book hops up on the window sill to watch me leave and MOwMOw hops up on Book. They give the whole neighborhood a peepshow. I actually had to provide proof to my apartment complex that they are both neutered, they thought I was breeding cats in my little apartment.


----------

